# Round 2...this better work



## ToxicAllure (Aug 21, 2007)

Basically I've struggled with my weight since...well forever. I've always been on the chubby side and it always bothered me, it wasn't until 7th grade when I started getting teased that I did anything about it.

By the time 8th grade rolled around I devolped a nasty little case of bulimia that I kept up for most of the year, I was also partying with certain friends and "experimenting" with drugs and alcohol. I kept it up for about 6+ months then slowly started to stop because I didn't like what I was seeing in the mirror, sickly looking skin, icky hair, dark circles etc. I put on weight but I didn't mind.

Then I moved and started high school, and also started purging again, the added stress from my family and my old friends started eating at me. Plus I had gotten myself into a pretty unhealthy relationship. About a year later I stopped and got back on track. But since then I've gone up and down with my weight. I'll gain 20lbs, lose 15lbs etc etc etc.

But I'm going through another change and I want my body too as well, but in a healthy weigh. I don't care about the size of my jeans, or the number on the scale. I just want to be fit and healthy. Plus I'm starting a job where I will be working from home, so hitting the gym will be good for me. Annnd I'm about to start a relationship with the most awesome guy ever (yeah I'm totally smiling right now) and even though he likes me for me...I still wanna look even better him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Fitness Goals*
-Increase my metabolism
-Lose approx. 30-40lbs (I'll settle for 25lbs depending on mucsle gain)
-Lost inches all over
-Tone everything, EVERYWHERE
-Feel confident in my clothes 
-Look sexy for my man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
And I would like most of this to be done by the end of October early November at the lastest.

*My Plan*
-Hit the gym at least 3x a week
-Do "at home" workouts 2x a week
-Eat healthier and watch my meal sizes


*Weight*
*Starting*: 170.1lbs
*Sept. 2nd 2007:*165.8lbs​


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you for being sensible and realistic about the method for weight loss. Good Luck =)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2007)

Good luck! but you shouldnt do it for your man.. i always say 'ohh im fat' infront of my boyfriend and hes like 'theres nothing on you! if you were skinnier you would look anorexic' so i just eat with moderation of what i want but eat healthily and workout and it helps me stay the same.. i am on the special K diet right now but ive been REALLY ill so its had to stop but ill start again once im fine. Ohh and if you want any good workouts go to http://www.glamour.com/bbg/myhome it has loads of exercise moves on the slide show and has loads of tips!


----------



## ToxicAllure (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Good luck! but you shouldnt do it for your man.. i always say 'ohh im fat' infront of my boyfriend and hes like 'theres nothing on you! if you were skinnier you would look anorexic' so i just eat with moderation of what i want but eat healthily and workout and it helps me stay the same.. i am on the special K diet right now but ive been REALLY ill so its had to stop but ill start again once im fine. Ohh and if you want any good workouts go to http://www.glamour.com/bbg/myhome it has loads of exercise moves on the slide show and has loads of tips!_

 
Its not that I'm doing it just for him, its just that little voice in the back of my head that says I could always look better for him. He personally thinks that I don't need to change anything and he adores me the way I am, but I still think I'd look better in a bikini if I dropped some pounds. Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and that website was soooooo helpful!!! I got TONS of great ideas!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 22, 2007)

good luck! i too am trying to lose a good amount of weight around that time.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 22, 2007)

have you tried weight watchers? Its good for learning how to eat healthier and work out a new, healthier lifestyle.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_have you tried weight watchers? Its good for learning how to eat healthier and work out a new, healthier lifestyle._

 
I haven't. We have a family friend who tried and its worked extremely well for her, but I've yet to try it.

If I can't manage to figure this out on my own, then I'll give it a shot, but for now I'm just going to take advantage and see the nutritionist at the gym and my new docotor and get help from them, plus I have my mom in on this with me...so she'll keep me in line.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds liks we've had semi-similar pasts. I'm glad you decided to make a change to better yourself for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like you're off to a great start!! Keep us posted!


----------



## ToxicAllure (Sep 2, 2007)

*Update*

*5 lbs down!!!*



I've been home for about a week, I still haven't gotten my gym membership, gotta get the spare cash together (no more makeup sprees for me).

Since I haven't been hitting the gym I've been walking at night, normally for an hour or so. 

My cooking style hasn't really changed much, I still make ribs, tacos and pasta, I'm just watching my portions. I'm also eating only when I'm hungry, not the time in convienant.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Nov 2, 2007)

Update​
Sooo I haven't updated in awhile, probably due to my mood.

Right after my last update I got uuuuber sick and it took me almost 3wks to get back on my game. So then everything was good for about a week until I messed up my foot, which meant no more running. So then that gets better and I'm all happy because I actually MISSED running so I'm totally stoked, until I puke my guts out for a week with some nasty ass bug, so that stops and now I'm here with a cold and a mild sore throat.

The "get skinny" gods hate me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other news, I recently bought a bottle of SmartBurn, figuring "what the hell, might as well try it." I started taking it on Monday; two pills, 30-60 minutes before each meal, 3x a day. I've lost around 2.5lbs so far, which is motivational I suppose. 

Also, from those 2+ weeks that I _was_ running before I came down with some monster sicknesses I built up some decent muscle definition. My thigh muscles are more defined and my calves are getting pretty well cut, so that made me happy. Oh! And my cheekbones are baaaaack, makes my blush look SO MUCH HOTTER!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways...theres my update/pitful rant of sorts.

TTFN-

Toxic


----------

